# Breast implant saves woman's life



## Millaquexia (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you believe this story?

I had to share this with everyone.

(NewsCore) 

A WOMAN'S breast implants have saved her life after she was caught in the line of fire and shot at point-blank range with a semi-automatic assault rifle.

The Sun reports Lydia Carranza's silicone implants took the force of the blow and prevented bullet fragments from reaching her vital organs.

The dental receptionist was at work in Beverly Hills, Calif., when a gunman burst in and opened fire.

He first shot dead his wife before turning the gun on Carranza, who was sitting a few feet away.

Surgeon Dr. Ashkan Ghavami said: "She's just one lucky woman.

"The bullet fragments were millimeters from her heart and her vital organs. Had she not had the implant, she might not be alive today."

Carranza's implants took her from a B to a D-cup.

Alleged gunman Jaime Paredes was charged with murder.


----------

